# Comodo Firewall Pro



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hey I have a situation on my hands and need some assistance :grin:

I uninstalled Comodo Firewall Pro from my system but my Security Center is still saying it is protecting me. I went threw the registry and there we some Legacy files that would not remove everything else got deleted. I went threw the areas where folders were left behind and deleted them too.
I am thinking its a service still running but I can't find one :4-dontkno

Any ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see a HijackThis 2.00.2. Maybe we can identify it. :smile:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

A COMODO mod posted in their official forum some useful instructions here which may work.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

I am sorry I lost this thread somewhere......I ended up formatting my system, been having alot of trouble with my office program freezing intermittently. First thought it was Comodo, uninstalled and ran into the issue in the original opening of this thread. Then I formatted and right from the beginning was having a modem driver issue but I got that resolved . And I am still experiencing delays.... I am going to Ubuntu dang it !!:grin:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The thread has been found. :grin:


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

Geekgirl said:


> Hey I have a situation on my hands and need some assistance :grin:
> 
> I uninstalled Comodo Firewall Pro from my system but my Security Center is still saying it is protecting me. I went threw the registry and there we some Legacy files that would not remove everything else got deleted. I went threw the areas where folders were left behind and deleted them too.
> I am thinking its a service still running but I can't find one :4-dontkno
> ...


This is caused by a corrupted WMI (Windows Management Instrumentation) database. Please follow these steps:

1. Use the Start menu to right-click My Computer.

2. Press the Manage item.

3. Double-click Services and Applications in the left-hand pane.

4. Press Services to expand it.

5. Scroll to Windows Management Instrumentation in the right-hand pane and right-click it.

6. Press Stop.

7. Use Windows Explorer to delete all the files in the %SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem\Repository folder.

8. Shutdown and restart your computer. The Windows Management Instrumentation service will start and the files will be re-created.

9. If ESS Splash Screen shows for a long time, reset the computer again.

God bless.


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

Geekgirl said:


> I am sorry I lost this thread somewhere......I ended up formatting my system, been having alot of trouble with my office program freezing intermittently. First thought it was Comodo, uninstalled and ran into the issue in the original opening of this thread. Then I formatted and right from the beginning was having a modem driver issue but I got that resolved . And I am still experiencing delays.... I am going to Ubuntu dang it !!:grin:


I dual boot Ubuntu and MS Vista 

I use Ubuntu for all secure activites, and only use Vista to play some online games and use webcam.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info truthseeker but I ended up formating, I will keep the info for a later date.


----------

